# Shamrock Brothers



## Tames D (Apr 29, 2007)

Who's your favorite? Would you say Ken is the good guy and Frank is the bad guy? Who's the better fighter (in your opinion of course)?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 29, 2007)

Personally I think Frank Shamrock is light years ahead of his half brother in terms of skill.  As to whether either of them are nice guy's or likeable I would not know.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 29, 2007)

The media hasn't painted a very nice picture of Frank lately.


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Apr 29, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> The media hasn't painted a very nice picture of Frank lately.


 
Media is the worst thing you might expect. It changes lots of facts. Frank Shamrock is way better than Ken in all the aspects. His skills are exceptional, and of course his attitude is way better than Ken.

Frank last fight against Renzo Gracie might be causing this media bad painting. It was a sort of mistake, and it was not fair for him to lose. During this 2 minutes fight, Frank dominated almost 85%. I hope he would come back to fight again. The only guy who gave Frank a real hard time was Bas Rutten. That Bas is a real legend.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 29, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Personally I think Frank Shamrock is light years ahead of his half brother in terms of skill. As to whether either of them are nice guy's or likeable I would not know.


 
I agree.

AoG


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (May 1, 2007)

OK, Ill bite.

I have never met Ken Shamrock, and can not give a true opinion, other than I think he was a very good fighter who I think should retire and focus on teaching or something. Just not actively competing. He has made his mark and would only tarnish his legacy by continuing to fight (Especially with Tito).

On the other hand, I have met Frank Shamrock and have spent some good time with him on the mats and outside of training. I will say that he is an awesome fighter, masterful technician, and superb teacher and training partner (not all guys will let you "work on them"). I have had the pleasure of spending some quality time (and a few shots of Patron) with him, and have a good perspective of his character. He is a gentleman, very, very giving person. Just a super person. Whether it be chit-chat small talk, fights/war stories, or deep conversation, he is a very cool guy, and a great example to all of his guys.

Now, Frank is also a very astute businessman. I've not seen many as good as him. Unfortunately, some of his hype comes off bad to those that do not know him. That fight with Renzo Gracie (whom I like and have nothing against) was a media fiasco. I know Frank, and he would not take cheap shots, nor did Renzo do anything to him that would have made him panic. Trust me, Frank was on his game. Too bad that Renzo got hurt and the fight could not have taken it's normal course and see who really would have won. (The DQ was no right in my opinion)

So, anyway, that's my 2 cents. Here is a good clip of Frank rollin'. He is just having fun. Seen this side of him MANY times.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKiaKA0ZYy8&mode=related&search=

With brotherhood,
Grand Master De Alba


----------



## Skip Cooper (May 2, 2007)

I like 'em both. But I would have to say Ken is my favorite. Although, I will agree that he needs to retire from competition and cultivate more talent in the Lion's Den.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 2, 2007)

EternalSpringtime said:


> Media is the worst thing you might expect. It changes lots of facts. Frank Shamrock is way better than Ken in all the aspects. His skills are exceptional, and of course his attitude is way better than Ken.
> 
> Frank last fight against Renzo Gracie might be causing this media bad painting. It was a sort of mistake, and it was not fair for him to lose. During this 2 minutes fight, Frank dominated almost 85%. I hope he would come back to fight again. The only guy who gave Frank a real hard time was Bas Rutten. That Bas is a real legend.


 
Couple of things here.

1) The fight was longer than 2 minutes, it ended 2 minutes into the 2nd Round.

2) It was more than fair, he broke the rules repeatedly in both rounds and was audibly warned by the referee repeatedly to stop the illegal strikes.

3) I don't know how someone can dominate a fight from the bottom of side control which is where the majority of the fight took place for Frank.  I've never heard anyone say a fighter dominated a fight from a decidedly inferior position until this fight took place.

4) Bas was not the only one to give Frank trouble as he has several loses on his record including getting KO'd from a kick and submitted several times.  Even the Enson Inoue fight (which Frank won) was a challenge as he was even mounted for a portion of the fight and took some big shots.  Frank was losing the Jeremy Horn fight on every score card until Horn F'd up and got caught in a Kneebar while trying to get Frank's back.

Frank is good and better than Ken, but some of these tall tales and legendary comments of no one giving him problems and such need to stop.  And sorry, but no, you do not dominate a fight by 1) failing to avoid the takedown, 2) getting your guard passed repeatedly and 3) laying on the bottom of side control being blessed that your opponent is not allowed to knee you in the head while you break the rules and knee him in the head....supposedly by accident......twice.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 2, 2007)

Both of them where incredible. 

I don't think I could pick which one was better, they fought in different times.  Kind of odd to think of a few years as different times, but in those early years it was.

Neither of them have made a comeback of any value.  Ken fought top guys, and mostly lost.  Frank has been fighting guys that he clearly outclassed, and been winning.

Ken is really underated right now, probably due to his comeback attempts.  But back when Ken was at his prime he was a monster, and he played a big part in getting this sport going.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 2, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Both of them where incredible.
> 
> I don't think I could pick which one was better, they fought in different times. Kind of odd to think of a few years as different times, but in those early years it was.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Andrew,

It is definately hard to argue with your thoughts on the matter.


----------

